# Butting ewe now passed on



## melody (Nov 3, 2011)

Today was lady mama's last day with us. She had a gorgeous day of sun and everything she enjoyed eating. She was dispatched quickly by gun shot and her remains will be honored by the man who did the deed. She was such a great companion all summer. Just like a big dog.  FYI..the butting continued. Her lamb is back with her original herd a short distance from here and I hear that she has fit right in and is enjoying a more natural life. 
 I'm a little messed up but I will get better. 
Here she is enjoying life on the front porch with the goats this summer...her lamb is at the back.
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





][/img]
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 3, 2011)

awww...so sorry  but so much better than you getting hurt by a butting ewe...her lamb looks lovely lounging on that porch...as I have posted before...this having sheep comes with joys and sorrows...thinking of you!


----------



## melody (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks BB1. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry that things didn't work out.


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 6, 2011)

May i ask why was it that you shot the ewe??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)




----------

